# Newbie without a humidor? READ THIS IF SO...



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm looking for one newbie who satisfies the following conditions:

* doesn't have a humidor yet (or at least nothing larger than a pocket case)
* is pretty sure they will continue smoking cigars
* has at least 5 posts on Club Stogie

Post here if you meet the conditions.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks like trouble in the making... Bump...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Someone is hunting Newbs... they are always in season!

:gn :gn


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

Well i am a newbie and don't have much over 5 post. I think i am in the ballpark


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wonder what took so darn long. I woulda been on this like stank on :BS if I met the requirements.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Wonder what took so darn long. I woulda been on this like stank on :BS if I met the requirements.


Not many without a humidor is my guess 

Shawn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Not many without a humidor is my guess
> 
> Shawn


You are probably right. We are attracting all those high class noobs these days I guess. I kept mine in a sock drawer before I found this place.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I think i qualify, im a newb, i only have a few posts and no humi, if only i could store some cigars!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

booboo said:


> Well i am a newbie and don't have much over 5 post. I think i am in the ballpark


Sounds like you qualify.
If indeed you have no humi, PM me your address


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice MMBLZ. I think an additional requirement needs to be added, though. They've gotta have a camera to post pictures of whatever they receive


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

someone is going to get blowed up. some newbie that has no idea what is coming his way


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

done - humi is going to booboo


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I do have a cam and would be more the happy to post



spooble said:


> Nice MMBLZ. I think an additional requirement needs to be added, though. They've gotta have a camera to post pictures of whatever they receive


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

mmblz said:


> done - humi is going to booboo


WTG man that is a great gesture 

Grats booboo

Shawn


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mmblz said:


> done - humi is going to booboo


Poor guy. Hope he's got insurance.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

it would be the least i could do.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

The Jungle. They are a generous bunch. Whether its knowledge or gifts.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

0306 1070 0003 1975 8156


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I got the package that was sent to me and am in awwww and greatfull for what was in there when i opened it up. I will have pics of what I recived tomorrow. MMBLZ is the man.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

another fine example of the generosity here


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

This is why I love this forum. Such generous and helpful people on here to help push you down that slope.  Good job mmblz and congrats booboo!


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

Pic as i have to give credit.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

More Not the best pics but i am sure you guys get the idea. If i would have know it was going to be like this i would have bought a bomb suit.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

booboo said:


> More Not the best pics but i am sure you guys get the idea. If i would have know it was going to be like this i would have bought a bomb suit.


Those Boli PCs are terrible, better send it to me so you don't have to suffer.  Awesome generosity, and a helluva startup set. Enjoy those smokes they are all good.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Very cool, congrats on the new humi and great selection of smokes, enjoy.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, mmblr sure was hunting Newbies!! Playing for keeps!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow nice one mmblz, looks like you got quite a few good sticks there booboo and a humi too.....congrats.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice offer Julian! You make CS a special place.


----------

